# Upgrading from a Probotix x90 fireball, Probotix or CNC router parts?



## stefonroman (Jul 24, 2014)

So I finally outgrew my x90 fireball from Probotix. This has been a great machine to learn on. Over 3 years the machine has been awesome but I now realize it's limitations. I mainly cut hardwoods and some occasional thin aluminum. There is too much flex in the x90 for what I want to do. I am looking at CNC router parts 2x4 pro or possiblly a larger probotix machine. I am in no rush so building the CNC router parts is not an issue. Does anyone recommend one brand over the other?

Thank you for the help
Stefon


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

When the time comes I'm going to build a Pro machine kit . Build a 2/4 machine and upgrade the parts to expand to a 8/4 in the future if you do desire . ScottArt has the pro series and I believe is very happy . I think it would be a great experiance assembling yourself , that way you would know it inside and out if anything went wrong 

CNCRouterParts


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Not if, when

HJ


----------

